# Những điều khác biệt của đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng



## gomsubaokhanh (14/12/21)

Đèn ngủ bằng sứ ngày càng xuất hiện nhiều trong không gian sống của người Việt. Giữa hàng loạt các mẫu đèn ngủ từ các chất liệu khác nhau hiện nay, đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng vẫn luôn có chỗ đứng cho riêng mình.

Đó là nhờ sự độc đáo, cái tôi nghệ thuật của người nghệ nhân gốm sứ được lồng ghép trong từng đường nét. Từ đó ra đời sản phẩm đèn Bát Tràng đầy khác biệt và ấn tượng.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng: Khác biệt trong chất liệu

Bên cạnh những mẫu đèn ngủ gỗ, đèn ngủ bằng kim loại sản xuất từ Trung Quốc, thiết kế theo hơi hướng Tây u vô cùng phổ biến trên thị trường hiện nay, Việt Nam chúng ta sở hữu dòng đèn gốm độc đáo, mang đậm bản sắc dân tộc.

Chất liệu chính là điểm khác biệt rõ nét nhất của đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng so với những loại đèn khác. Chất liệu sứ được tinh lọc từ những thớ đất sét cao cấp nhất. Quá trình chế tác công phu và hoàn toàn thủ công từ giai đoạn thấu đất, tạo hình, khắc tỉa hoa văn…






Sau khi hình thành xương đèn, sản phẩm được nung trong nhiệt độ hơn 1200 độ C. Sau khi nung, nắm đất đỏ ban đầu bỗng chuyển mình, trở thành những tác phẩm đèn ngủ bằng sứ đầy nghệ thuật với màu men, hoa văn độc đáo.

Đặc biệt, được làm thủ công, nên mỗi chiếc đèn đều là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật gốm sứ độc bản, không trùng lặp với bất cứ mẫu mã nào.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng: Khác biệt trong độ bền mới

Quá trình nung hơn nghìn độ C giúp hình thành lên chất sứ vững chắc, chống thấm, chịu được nhiệt và tác động lực. Tuổi thọ của một sản phẩm bằng sứ có thể lên đến hàng chục năm.

Bên cạnh đó, các dòng men được chế tạo theo công thức bí truyền truyền lại qua nhiều đời. Các họa tiết vẽ trên nền men chính hãng Bát Tràng khó bị phai mờ dù ảnh hưởng dưới những tác động khắc nghiệt của thời gian. Chất liệu dễ dàng vệ sinh, độ bóng mới cao.

Chính nhờ những ưu điểm tuyệt vời từ chất liệu ấy, đèn Bát Tràng nằm trong danh sách yêu thích của vô số quý khách hàng.

Một nắm đất tưởng chừng vô tri, dưới bàn tay khéo léo, khối óc tài hoa của người nghệ nhân gốm Bát Tràng qua hàng trăm năm, những tinh hoa ấy đã hình thành nên sản phẩm đèn sứ Bát Tràng ấn tượng, trở thành niềm tự hào của người Việt.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng: Khác biệt trong kiểu dáng

Không chỉ đạt tiêu chuẩn vượt bậc về mặt chất lượng, kiểu dáng đèn sứ Bát Tràng đáp ứng cả mặt thẩm mỹ. Các sản phẩm đèn ngủ bằng sứ Bát Tràng đa dạng kiểu dáng, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau.

Bên cạnh đó, đèn được nghiên cứu kỹ lưỡng phù hợp với yếu tố phong thủy của người Việt. Dáng đèn tròn, hình trụ, dáng mai bình… thích hợp với từng cung mệnh khác nhau.

Lựa chọn đèn ngủ phù hợp với cung mệnh và không gian sống giúp tăng cường tài khí vượng khí, mang đến giấc ngủ ngon và không gian nghỉ ngơi ấm cúng cho gia đình.

Xem thêm: Sự khác biệt của đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng


----------

